# export desk jobber, export drop shipper, cable merchant



## Zazula (May 23, 2008)

One type of export merchant often helpful to manufacturers deserves special note. This is the *export desk jobber*, who, because of the method of operation, is also known as an *export drop shipper*, and may be called a *cable merchant*.

Indirect Export-Home country based merchants
· *Export desk jobber*
· A.K.A an *export drop shipper*, and may be called a *cable merchant*
· Used primarily in the international sales of raw materials, the desk jobbers never see or physically acquire the goods that they buy and sell.​ 
Ο Χρυσοβιτσιώτης (5η έκδ. 2001) δίνει:
desk jobber = μεσίτης χονδρικών πωλήσεων
drop shipper = μεσίτης χονδρικής πωλήσεως ή χονδρέμπορος που δίνει παραγγελίες σε βιομηχανία ή σε προμηθευτές για λογαριασμό πελατών του προς τους οποίους τα εμπορεύματα αποστέλλονται απευθείας (drop shipment).​ 
Οι δικές μου προτάσεις που θέτω στην κρίση σας:
export desk jobber = γραφείο εξαγωγικής μεσιτείας, γραφείο μεσιτείας εξαγωγών
export drop shipper = εξαγωγέας συναλλασσόμενος τριγωνικά, εξαγωγέας τριγωνικής συναλλαγής
cable merchant = τηλεγραφικός εντολέας (έμπορος), τηλεγραφικός ενδιάμεσος

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ εκ των προτέρων. :)​


----------



## nickel (May 23, 2008)

Δεν ξέρω για ποια χρήση θέλεις τους όρους και διαφορετικά μεταφράσματα, αφού ουσιαστικά είναι συνώνυμα. Ιδιαίτερα ο όρος cable merchant δεν χρησιμοποιείται στις μετατηλεγραφικές ημέρες παρά μόνο για χοντρέμπορους καλωδίων.

Όπως και να έχει, πρόκειται για μεσίτη / μεσάζοντα / ενδιάμεσο / μεσολαβητή: δεν θα τον ονόμαζα _εξαγωγέα_. Ο πρόσθετος όρος εδώ είναι το export, που δίνει τη διάσταση ότι βρίσκεται στην ίδια χώρα με τον παραγωγό (ή μπορεί να είναι και σε τρίτη χώρα;), αλλά οπωσδήποτε πρόκειται για εξαγωγικό εμπόριο.

Η τριγωνική συναλλαγή προϋποθέτει συνήθως τρεις διαφορετικές χώρες. Εδώ μπορεί να έχουμε δύο.

Εντέλει, γιατί να μην πεις απλώς «μεσίτης εξαγωγικού εμπορίου»; Και για τα τρία.


----------



## Zazula (May 23, 2008)

nickel said:


> Η τριγωνική συναλλαγή προϋποθέτει συνήθως τρεις διαφορετικές χώρες. Εδώ μπορεί να έχουμε δύο.


Τριγωνική συναλλαγή έχουμε κάθε φορά που ένας προμηθευτής παραδίδει απευθείας στον πελάτη τού δικού του πελάτη, για λογαριασμό του. (Π.χ. ένας βιβλιοδέτης, προμηθευτής ενός τυπογράφου, παραδίδει απευθείας στον εκδότη -που είναι πελάτης τού τυπογράφου κι όχι δικός του- αντί να παραδώσει στον τυπογράφο κι εκείνος μετά να παραδώσει στον εκδότη. Ο βιβλιοδέτης εκδίδει Δελτίο Αποστολής στον τυπογράφο με παράδοση "για λογαριασμό τού πελάτη του" στην αποθήκη τού εκδότη, και ο τυπογράφος κλείνει αυτό το Δ.Απ. με Τιμολόγιο Πώλησης που εκδίδει ο ίδιος προς τον πελάτη του, τον εκδότη.)


----------



## nickel (May 23, 2008)

Καμιά αντίρρηση. Απλώς στο εξαγωγικό εμπόριο, ακούνε «τριγωνική συναλλαγή» και σκέφτονται τρία κράτη.


----------



## Zazula (May 23, 2008)

nickel said:


> Όπως και να έχει, πρόκειται για μεσίτη / μεσάζοντα / ενδιάμεσο / μεσολαβητή: δεν θα τον ονόμαζα _εξαγωγέα_. Ο πρόσθετος όρος εδώ είναι το export, που δίνει τη διάσταση ότι βρίσκεται στην ίδια χώρα με τον παραγωγό (ή *μπορεί να είναι και σε τρίτη χώρα;*), αλλά οπωσδήποτε πρόκειται για εξαγωγικό εμπόριο.


Ο export desk jobber μπορεί να βρίσκεται είτε στη χώρα του παραγωγού, είτε στη χώρα του πελάτη, είτε και σε τρίτη χώρα. Αποτελεί μία δημοφιλή μορφή έμμεσου εξαγωγικού εμπορίου.

Used primarily in the international sales of raw materials, the desk jobbers never see or physically acquire the goods that they buy and sell. In all other aspects, however, the desk jobber operates as a regular export merchant, except that goods are typically owned for a very short time.

For example, a company in the United States may negotiate a sale of mercury to a buyer in Japan from a supplier in Spain. Title moves from the Spanish supplier to the US firm and then to the Japanese buyer. Actual shipment will be directly from Spain to Japan.


----------



## nickel (May 23, 2008)

Zazula said:


> Ο export desk jobber μπορεί να βρίσκεται είτε στη χώρα του παραγωγού, είτε στη χώρα του πελάτη, είτε και σε τρίτη χώρα.


Ωραία. Άρα περιορίσου στην πρώτη σου πρόταση για όλα ή στη δική μου. Δεν έχει νόημα κάθε διαφορετικός όρος για το ίδιο πράγμα να έχει και διαφορετικό αντίστοιχο στα ελληνικά. Αν π.χ. σε κάθε αγγλοσαξονική χώρα υπήρχε διαφορετικός όρος για τον συμβολαιογράφο, δεν είμαστε υποχρεωμένοι εμείς να φορτώνουμε τη γλώσσα μας με αντίστοιχα μεταφράσματα των αγγλοσαξονικών όρων.


----------



## Zazula (May 24, 2008)

Χμμ, δίκιο έχεις (ως συνήθως). Απλώς σκέφτηκα ότι η ύπαρξη τριών παράλληλων όρων για το ίδιο πράγμα (στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση) φωτίζει κι από μια άλλη όψη τής υπόψη δραστηριότητας - το export desk jobber ότι η εν λόγω χονδρεμπορία γίνεται κι από ένα γραφείο (κυριολεκτικά), το export drop shipper τη διενέργεια τριγωνικών συναλλαγών με απευθείας παραδόσεις, και το cable merchant ότι αρκεί ένα τέλεξ/φαξ/μέιλ για να κάνει ένας τέτοιος χονδρέμπορος την μπίζνα του.


----------

